# Livs babies



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Born this morning girl and boy doing well. At what age do you recommend castrating our boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

so sweet


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

In case you didnt, its a good idea to iodine the navals a couple of times the first day or so. Bo Se + a vit E soft gel (just the liquid inside the gel) are also standard things to give new borns. As for castration, that depends on what you intend to do with him. If you intend to kept him as a wether or sell him as pet or whatever, then the the longer you can wait the better his urinary tract will develop and the less likely (with the proper management) he will get urinary calculi. If he is just going for meat, two weeks is a good time.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I castrate my bucklings at around 2 months of age. It gives them a boost on growth due to the testosterone, allows their urinary tract some time to grow thus reducing the risk of uc, prevents any breeding accidents, but does not make it impossible to restrain them for banding.

PS Those little guys are so darned cute!


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, we have a problem with the does udder they are only drinking from one side, the other side is huge I spent 2 hours milking it today but is still bigger and redder than the other side, any advice here what are the risks of letting it dry up on one side??


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They should eventually, as they get older and both are drinking at the same time, start taking the other side. Until then you are going to have to milk her. Some people use tape to encourage the kids to take the other side. But for at least the first week or two, they typically cant eat enough to keep up with the dams production. Just try to keep the udder from getting to full and you should be ok soon enough.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

those guys are WAY TOO CUTE!!!! congrats!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful babies! Love their color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

You could try massaging her udder with peppermint oil, that helps to soften it up and let down milk.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet..you have names picked out yet?


----------



## livvybarney (Sep 7, 2013)

Lilly and billy  they have started to drink both sides now!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Big and red, could be mastitis, test and go from there. Congrats on the kids, they are adorable!!


----------

